
Tesla: Charging Is Our Priority - uptown
https://www.tesla.com/blog/charging-our-priority
======
skolos
Is this (and battery gigafactory) how Tesla will continue to own electrical
car market? AFAIK only Tesla cars can use Tesla chargers. Why would you buy
other company's electric car if you can only charge it at home? Good for
Tesla. Bad for consumers.

